# YES Optimistic 157 or Lib Tech Lost Rocket 157? Help!!!



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Haven't ridden either but I know both companies make a good product. Based on what your intended goals are and after studying the specs of the boards, I'd go with the Lib. It's got quite a significant setback and it's specifically tuned to pow and freeriding. Your boot size will be fine. You could go on a skinnier board if you needed to but as this is intended to be a powder and carving board you'll appreciate that extra width. They both look pretty solid but again, if your aim is carving and powder float, go with the Lib for sure. That thing sounds like it'll be greased lightning down some groomers. 

Oh and if you want to hit the park, I wouldn't worry. Any board can hit the basics. Wouldn't be that concerned unless you're trying to get fancy, in which case just bring two boards to the hill.


----------



## Roland (Jun 8, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> Haven't ridden either but I know both companies make a good product. Based on what your intended goals are and after studying the specs of the boards, I'd go with the Lib. It's got quite a significant setback and it's specifically tuned to pow and freeriding. Your boot size will be fine. You could go on a skinnier board if you needed to but as this is intended to be a powder and carving board you'll appreciate that extra width. They both look pretty solid but again, if your aim is carving and powder float, go with the Lib for sure. That thing sounds like it'll be greased lightning down some groomers.
> 
> Oh and if you want to hit the park, I wouldn't worry. Any board can hit the basics. Wouldn't be that concerned unless you're trying to get fancy, in which case just bring two boards to the hill.


Thanks Bataleon85. Yes both boards look like they will do the job but I agree the Lost will be that bit more Powder specific while still being able to bury a rail nicely.

I was always leaning a bit more toward the Lost as it just has that sexy factor about it and I'm a fan of Lost surfboards but just wanted to hear any inside dirt from someone who had ridden both. Thanks again!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Optimistic was one of the top 5 boards I rode this past season (out of 40+), so that one.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I can second the Optimistic as I own it and it's what I rode the majority of last year. It's a great board.


----------

